# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Κατασκευη γεννητριας ηλεκτρομαγνητικου παλμου .

## toxic

Καλησπερα σε ολους . Ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω μια γεννητρια ημπ , για καθαρα ψυχαγωγικους σκοπους . Το κυκλωμα που εχω σκεφτει ειναι Πυκνωτες~~~> πηνειο , με πυρηνα σιδηρου ~~> επιστροφη .Πως το βλεπετε ; Θα λειτουργησει η θα τα διαλυσω ολα ; Ακομα τι πυκνωτες θα χρειαστω και τι μετρα ασφαλειας ; Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας , και συγνωμη για οποιαδηποτε βλακεια εχω πει , ειμαι ακομα στο Γυμνασιο

----------


## Lykos1986

> ...ειμαι ακομα στο Γυμνασιο



   Μεγάλωσε λίγο ακόμα… φτάσε ως την τριτοβάθμια στην κατάλληλη σχολή και κάνε και πάλι post!

   Τι τρέλα έχετε πάθει όλοι με της γεννήτριες ΗΜΠ για “ψυχαγωγικούς σκοπούς”. Αν ζητούσες να φτιάξεις καμία άλλη κατασκευή… και ειδικά στο επίπεδο γυμνασίου τότε ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθούσα!

   Πάντως η πιο εύκολη λύση είναι η πυρηνική βόμβα! Προτού τα καταστρέψει όλα δημιουργεί ένα τέτοιο παλμό.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΠΑΞΙΜΑΔΗΣ

Πέστα ρε Lyke. ααα και κατι άλλο, Lyke μήπως έχεις κανένα σχηματικό από πυρηνική βόμβα? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## toxic

> Πέστα ρε Lyke. ααα και κατι άλλο, Lyke μήπως έχεις κανένα σχηματικό από πυρηνική βόμβα?



Αμα θελει να βοηθησει ο ανθρωπος , κανει κατι ποστ ...... :Closedeyes:  

@Lykos : Αμα πηγαινα στην τριτοβαθμια , η ακομα και στο λυκειο , δεν νομιζω να υπηρχε λογως να σε ρωτησω

----------


## leeperik

μμμμ.μυριζομαι επανασταση!!!!ολοι λοιπον με ενα emp gun το χερι να στηθουμε εξω απο τραπεζεσ κ υπουργεια!!!!Στις 11/8 λοιπον σε 88 υποκαταστηματα τραπεζων να ριξουμε απο ενα ηλεκτρομαγνητικο παλμο.
Ολο μαζι 11888,
τυχαιο;
Δε νομιζω!!!!! Ευχαριστω πολυ,καλημέρα σας.

----------


## cloud_constructor

Εχω σχεδιο για να φτιαξεις ενα bfg 9000 .. θες?

Αλλα ειναι απο doom 1 , 2 oxi apo doom 3 που το ειχανε κανει αδυναμο...

----------


## toxic

Α καλα γουσταρω τρελα . Ατελειωτο σπαμ και αγιος ο θεος :Lol:  . Παρακαλω οποιος δεν εχει κατι σοβαρο να πει να μην το πει :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

εμ.. αφου αυτο που ζητας για σπαμ ειναι...  μηπως θελεις να ειναι και κατευθυνομενος o emp?

----------


## toxic

Καλως , αφου κανενας μεσα σε αυτο το φορουμ δεν εχει την διαθεση να μιλησει σοβαρα και με επιχειρημματα , παρακαλω καποιον moderator να διαγαψει το θεμα. :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

:Confused1:  :Bored:  το emp νομιζεις παρασιτα βαζει στα ραδιοφωνα και το ζητας για για καθαρα ψυχαγωγικους σκοπους... πες τι θελεις ακριβως να κανεις και θα παρεις πολλα περισσοτερα... μηπως θελεις να φτιαξεις κανα tesla coil?

----------


## Thanos10

Γιατι δεν ψαχνεις μονος σου στο νετ για να βρεις κατι αν  και νομιζω αυτο που ζητας δεν θα το χρησιμοποιησης για καλο σκοπο.
Πιστευω να ξερεις τι ακριβως κανει.

----------


## toxic

προφανως εχω κοιταξει ηδη στο ιντερνετ , πριν ζητησω την βοηθεια σας . Εχω βρει αυτο το σχεδιο (δες συννημενα) και ενα αλλο , χωρις σχηματικη αναπαρασταση που ειναι με την σειρα : input ~>capacitors~> thyristor~> coil ~> output . Mονο που εδω δεν ξερω τι ειναι πιο ευκολο και ασφαλες και αν ειναι δυνατη η υλοποιηση τους . Η χρηση θα ειναι ψυχαγωγιας , βασικα για την φιγουρα  του να απενεργοποιω ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες στην εμβελεια του . Απο την στιγμη που δεν εχω σκοπο να φτιαξω το HAARp 2  δεν νομιζω , σε τοσο μικρη κλιμακα να επιρρεασω κεραιες και το δυκτιο

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν γινεται αυτο που λες... εκτος αν θες να κουβαλας ενα τρειλορ μπαταριες και εχεις λεφτα να αγοραζεις καινουργιες συσκευες... αν θες να κλεινεις τηλεορασεις υπαρχουν φτηνα μπρελοκ που κανουν αυτη την δουλεια.

----------


## toxic

Σκεφτομουνα τα 220v της ΔΕΗ

----------


## luhe98922

ναι, κάτι τέτοιο δεν κλείνει τη συσκευή, αλλά καιει κάποια εξαρτήματά της, ωστε αυτή μετά να μην μπορεί να λειτουργήσει. όσον αφορά το σχέδιο που ανέβασες περισσότερο πιστεύω οτι θα εκσφενδονίσει τον πυρήνα του πηνίου (αν δεν το έχεις σφίξει πολύ πάνω του)  παρά θα κάνει τίποτα άλλο... (αισθητό τουλάχιστον)

 EDIT: μπά τώρα που το ξανακοιτάω ούτε αυτό, απλά θα σκάσουν οι πυκνωτές σου

----------


## Thanos10

Συσκευες που παραγουν ηλεκτρομαγνητικο παλμο δεν ενεργοποιουν αλλες ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες  αλλα τις καταστρεφουν.

----------


## toxic

Καλως τοτε , δεν θα δοκιμασω με το Ιphone μ αλλα με καποιο κομπιουτερακι . Αρα η σχηματικη αναπαρασταση απορριπτεται . Η αλλη , μπορει να δουλεψει ?

----------


## Thanos10

Τι ακριβως θελεις να κανεις?

----------


## toxic

Δες ποστ #12

----------


## luhe98922

http://www.amazing1.com/emp.htm

----------


## Thanos10

Την απαντηση στην εδωσε ο Παναγιωτης (nemmesis)

----------


## georgz

Θα σκάσει μύτη η interpol και θα σας μαζέψει όλους στο τέλος.. 
Ο ένας για πυρηνικές ο άλλος για ηλεκτρομαγνητικούς παλμούς σαν να τους βλέπω να πέφτουν από τα ελικόπτερα...  :Tongue2:

----------


## toxic

> δεν γινεται αυτο που λες... *εκτος αν* θες να κουβαλας ενα τρειλορ μπαταριες και εχεις λεφτα να αγοραζεις καινουργιες συσκευες... αν θες να κλεινεις τηλεορασεις υπαρχουν φτηνα μπρελοκ που κανουν αυτη την δουλεια.







> Την απαντηση στην εδωσε ο Παναγιωτης (nemmesis)



Ειμαι διαθετιμενος να αγορασω καινουργιες συσκευες , και οσο αφορα τις μπαταριες , θα τροφοδοτουμαι απο το δυκτιο

----------


## georgz

Υπάρχει ακόμα ένα κοινό θέμα. Το κοίταξες??? 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=51138&page=2

----------


## GeorgeVita

_Το μήνυμα διεγράφη._

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον toxic, για να καταλαβεις ακου το εξης. Αμα ηταν τοσο ευκολο να φτιαχνει καποιος κατι τετοιο τοτε θα ζουσαμε στην εποχη του λιθου ακομα. Και εγω μικροτερος ειχα ιδεα περι του να δω τι παιζει με αυτο αλλα παντα σκεφτομουν : 'Λες στις ταινειες να τα παραλενε λιγο?'

Οποτε θα ηταν καλυτερο να ξεκινησεις την ερωτηση σου καπως ετσιγια να μη σε παρουν στο ψιλο ολοι :

Παιδια αυτα περι ΗΜΠ ειναι αληθεια ή ειναι λιγο ψεμα? Γιατι λιγο ακραια μου ακουγονται...

Φιλικα...

----------


## georgz

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/disc...bomb-video.htm

----------


## ΠΑΞΙΜΑΔΗΣ

και εγώ γούσταρα όταν είδα την "σημορία των 11" και έσβησαν όλα τα συστήματα με έναν ηλεκτρομαγνιτκό παλμό και μπήκαν οι τύποι και εκαναν το καζίνο καλοκαιρινό. αλλά ως εκεί. το να μάθεις toxic να χειρίζεσαι μια τεχνολογία είναι ότι καλήτερο, το θέμα όμως είναι να ξέρεις και τους κυνδήνους που υπάρχουν όταν κάνεις κακή χρήση της. και σε μένα αν μου έδιναν ένα ακόντιο στην αρχή θα το έριχνα για να κάνω αθλητισμό, αλλά αν δεν έχω την επίγνωση των κινδύνων μπορεί και να ρίξω πάνω σε άνθρωπο και να τον σκοτώσω και από αθλητής να γίνω δολοφώνος. Με αυτό θέλω να πω ότι με μια τεχνολογία που εξαρχής έχει κατασκευαστεί για να προκαλέσει ζημιά δεν παίζεις γιατί παααααρα πολύ εύκολα περνάς από άνθρωπος, δολοφώνος.

----------


## navar

παιδάκια νομίζω οτι το παρακάνατε με μή υλοποιήσημα πράγματα ! έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση ! μια με την ενέργεια που δεν χάνεται, μία με το υδρογόνο , μετα με το emp...

ας αχολήθουμε επιτέλους με ένα εύκολο και υλοποιήσημο project κάτι να κάνουμε επιτέλους βρε αδερφέ !!! και σίγουρα δεν θα δεχτώ απαντήσεις απο εξυπνάκηδες του στυλ "οχι δεν γίνεται" "ο ταδε νόμος" "η Χ κ Ψ παράμετρος "

μιας και η κοπέλα μου λοιπόν φέυγει για καλαμάτα , έχει κανένας τίποτα σχέδια πρόχειρα για θάλαμο διακτηνισμού ?

θα με βόλευε να φτιάξω 2 και να πετάγομαι μιας και το Opel καίει πολλά ειδικά τώρα που ακρίβυνε η αμόλυβδη (τρίκαλα-καλαμάτα είναι πολλά τα λεφτά ΑΡΗ) !

απο την πλευρά μου έχω έτοιμα για το project τα εξής απαραίτητα αντικείμενα !!!

1) θάλαμο καρτοτηλεφώνου
2) μπόλικες λαμαρίνες
3) κάρτα sim (για να γίνεται η κλήση στο σωστό μέρος και δεν βρεθώ καταλάθως στο λιόπρασο περνώντας λάθος αυτόματο)
4) κινητό που δέχεται την sim
5) μπόλικα led(για εφέ)
6) μηχάνημα καπνού (επίσης για εφε)
7) καμπαρντίνα (για πόιο επιβλητική εμφάνιση)
 :Cool:  baygon ταμπλέτες (είδατε τη έπαθε ο άλλος με την μύγα)
9) μεγάλα αιτία (ενσωματωμένα εκατέρωθεν δεξιά και αριστερά στο κεφάλι μου, πάντα θαύμαζα τον σπόκ)

ξεκινάμε ?????

----------


## Nemmesis

> baygon ταμπλέτες (είδατε τη έπαθε ο άλλος με την μύγα)



χαχα... ταινιαρα... χαχαχα... που την θυμηθηκες... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

H βόμβα που απεικονίζεται στο βίντεο είναι πολύ μικρης ισχύος. Η κανονικές μεγάλες χρειάζονται εκρηκτικά για να διεγείρουν το πηνείο. Εκτός και αν έχεις εκρηκτικά τότε δεν σε κόβω φίλε μου να φτιάχνεις κάτι τέτοιο.
Η πυρηνική επίσης είναι λύση αλλα δύσκολα υλοποιήσιμη.

Δεν βλέπω πώς κάποιος θα μπορούσε να διασκεδάσει καταστρέφοντας συσκευές (εκτός αν δεν είναι δικές του) οπότε ο λόγος για διασκέδαση και μόνο μου φένεται κάπως.
Ενθαρύνουμε όποιον απο μικρή ηλικία ψάχνεται αλλα υπάρχουν και πράγματα που είναι άχρηστα να τα υλοποιήσεις.
Πάντως το amazing1.com έχει ωραία πραγματάκια έχω ψωνίσει αρκετές φορές εδώ και χρόνια...

----------

